# Half Iron: The Gauntlet, Hever Castle



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2018)

Racing tomorrow morning, decided to camp over the night before as I didn’t really fancy a 5am hill ride before the event.

Campsite doesn’t seem to have much other than toilets and water, but I found the pub for dinner 

It’s going to be far too hot tomorrow, so we shall see what we shall see.

I’ll review the event fully tomorrow night, good night all!


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2018)

Have fun.


----------



## Slick (8 Jul 2018)

I hope you slept well and feeling good this morning, good luck.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jul 2018)

Cheers!

Unfortunately I decided to quit after the swim and bike 

It’s a good event though; music, food, marathons, triathlons, swims, something for anyone into endurance sports.

Friendly as always, there’s family about the place and everyone’s been in good spirits.

Organisation leaves a little to be desired, but nothing that bothered me really.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Aug 2018)

Some more pics from the event. Highly recommend people come along and try one of the events, and bring family in September.

The Pub




The campsite




The weather




The festival bandstand







The thigh sweat stains


----------



## Stephenite (13 Aug 2018)

Looks like a friendly event. I'll put it on my list of "events to do". Apart from cycling to work two or three times a week and the odd jog i just don't find the time to train. So it'll be a while before I get a round toit.


----------

